# help with speaker for computer/dorm



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

hey i want to get something for my dorm and i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. not trying to break the bank couple hundred tops not looking for surround so 2 channels should be fine. 


suggestions for computer speakers or diy or w.e im open 

thanks


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

IMO:

Denon DRA-297 - $165 shipped on eBay, refurbished w/ 1 year warranty
http://cgi.ebay.com/Denon-DRA-297-A...oryZ3279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and 

Insignia NS-B2111 - $75
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+2111&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1138085354138
-or-
Athena Audition B1.2 - $99
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATASB1.2


If you really want cheap, I'm a fan of these and IMO you can't beat them for the price:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Creative-Labs-I...ageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m124
They don't get really loud, but they sound pretty decent for $30 and in a small room.


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in the same boat and have come across the following that look interesting to me:

prebuilt:

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/products_new.php?cPath=21_24 I was contemplating the M200's

D.I.Y.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html

coupled with this amp would be really simple:

http://www.si5.com/products.php?pID=4038


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

That Swan M10 looks nice and affordable.


----------

